# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  س/نسبةً إلى من سميِّت الدولة العثمانية بهذا الاسم؟؟

## مجموعة آل سهيل الدعوية

س/نسبةً إلى من سميِّت الدولة العثمانية بهذا الاسم؟

ج/ سميّت الدولة بهذا الاسم نسبةً إلى مؤسس السُلالة عثمان الذي توفي سنة 1426م وقد بدئوا كمحاربين مُسلمين يحرسون تخوم العالم الإسلامي تجاه الإمبراطورية البيزنطية , وقد رفعتهم عبقرية عثمان العسكرية من مستوى البدو الرُّحل , المُفتقرين إلى النُظم السياسية والوعي القومي إلى مرتبة السيادة لإمبراطورية عظيمة في منتصف القرن الرابع عشر.


(من كتاب موسوعة بهجة المعرفة)
وبتصرف/ سهيل بن عمر سهيل الشريف

----------


## عابد المسلم

سميت الدولة العثمانية بهذا الاسم نسبة إلى مؤسسها*عثمان بن أرطغرل** بن سليمان شاه* (656 هـ/1258م - 1326م)  وهو أول سلاطينها..
أنظر ويكيبيديا

----------

